# standing corn on plots land



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

to make a long story short if the corn is standing in the plots land and there is sign that says no hunting in unharvested crop. the other side is private land that is posted and tree belt runs between the 2. my question is can pheasant hunters walk the tree belt? The trees are plots land.

I hunt the private land but use the plots for my stand. Is my spot going to be no more after this weekend? Meaning pheasant hunters will walk it b/c it is a heck of a spot.


----------



## hamdawg08 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am pretty sure that there will be pheasant hunters walking it. That sounds like a solid pheasant hunting spot. I think it all depends on how much it gets walked to answer your question if your spot is ruined because they cant get on the private land. I think you should just wait and see.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd talk to the landowner. I'm assuming he posted the "no hunting standing crops" (without permission) which is law even if it IS PLOTS land. I have a feeling he has been having problems with people thinking it is open to hunting regardless. It is not. It could also be a food plot paid for through the PLOTS program.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

nope, what it happening is the plots is overlooking the private land they run adjacent to each other. the tree belt in in the plots land but over looks the private land, which i hunt. I think it is perfectly legal for hunters to walk the plots land, which the tree belt is in, just the tree belt though. although it is standing corn all around it.

my stand is in the plot tree belt but is overlooking private land, which is where i am hunting.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Either way I'm sure there will be people pheasant hunting it, at least the first weekend. Are the deer bedding in the shelterbelt or comming off the plots land. If that is the bedding area then I'm sure they will be pushed into the standing corn for a while.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Norm, what you need to do is get your stand set up on the far side of the belt, as as the pheasant hunters start walking, theyll push the deer right past ya :thumb:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> which is law even if it IS PLOTS land


 are you saying that even if there is no sign stating (no hunting in unharvested crops) and Im only saying on plots here that you cant hunt it? I was just reading the 08 plots book and it states that in some cases, landowners allow hunting of standing crops on PLOTS..... theres more to it but thats the part Im reading while Im typing this....


----------

